# Advice on the best property companies in Dubai



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

We will be moving to Dubai over the next month or so and are looking for advice on decent property companies to rent a villa through? 

Your help is much appreciated and thank you in advance


----------



## stealth77 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Advice on property/letting companies*

We are moving to Dubai within the next month or so and would like some advice on reputable and easy to deal with letting agents. 

Your help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/142598-estate-agents.html

This thread has some good info


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

I used Smith and Ken Real Estate, I have seen on some forums that some people criticised them but found the guy I dealt with was professional, well organised and explained everything thoroughly.

There are some agents out there who are a joke, do absolutely nothing and try to charge exorbitant fees (off the top of my head, I think by law agents can only charge a commission of 5% but I saw some agents trying to charge 10k on a 50k property!!).

Good luck with the move


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

This thread also has some good info:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...98-estate-agents.html?highlight=estate+agents


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

We used Mazz @ Golden Wave Properties, very helpful, available on emails & phone all the time

He specialises in JVT & JVC i think but his collegues would probably deal with other locations

Let me know if you want his contact details


----------



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

Smith and Ken have one good person working there. Forget about the rest, unless you like being lied to and kept waiting for weeks.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello stealth77,

I can recommend Better Homes.

Dubai Property Dubai Real Estate? Rent, Buy, Sale Dubai Properties, Dubai Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Investment Property in Dubai with us.

Good luck!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello stealth77,

I can recommend Better Homes.

Dubai Property Dubai Real Estate? Rent, Buy, Sale Dubai Properties, Dubai Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Investment Property in Dubai with us.

Good luck!


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

i've sent you a pm.


----------



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

I enquired about a property, through Better Homes. They said they were too busy to help and never got back to me until over 2 months later.


----------

